# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA

## adomar

Vendo Terreno de 1500 m2, Frente 15 ML y fondo 100 ML,  en SJL jicamarca LIMA, entrega inmediata.Muy bien ubicado, cerca a Av. Principal y a 100 mt del mercado mayorista LA PARADITA, puede ser para industria, emcercaaqui.jpgcercaaqui.jpgmasinversionespistas2.jpgpresas o vivienda si le interesa me escribeTemas similares: TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA

----------

